# OK guys, show us your LONGINES!



## kiwidj

Let me get the ball rolling with my one and only, a Dolce Vita Chronograph...



















:-!


----------



## LFCJari37

2 kiwis in a row to start!:-!
Heres mine|>


----------



## kiwidj

LFCJari37 said:


> 2 kiwis in a row to start!:-!
> Heres mine|>


Kia ora, mate! Sweet as. :-!


----------



## Mike V

From 1950. According to http://www.vintagewatchresources.com/list.php?tl=browse&wm_id=1&wm_id=1&page=12
this is from the President Lincoln line.

And this information came from the Longines museum in 2006:

We have pleasure in giving you below the information we found in our old, hand-written production register regarding your watch.

Serial number 7'904'725 
We have invoiced 1 movement alone on 23rd June 1950 to Messrs. LONGINES-WITTNAUER & Co., who were our agents in the U.S.A. for many years.
We have sent 1 movement calibre 23Z only (without the case and without the dial) as it was for national production in the States.

Estimation: Swiss Francs 800.- to 1'000.- in good condition (case and movement). It is very difficult for us to make an appraisal from afar without having the watch in hand.

Hope this information is convenient to you, and always at your disposal, I remain with my best regards.

Raymond Krebs
Archives & Documentation


----------



## Trogloditus

I have this brand new Longines from the late 30s or early 40s. Solid 18 kt gold case, 15 Jewels, perfectly preservered and in ecxelent working conditions.
What do you think?!


----------



## tzagu

La Grande Classique de Longines


----------



## ptben

His and Her conquest with ceramic bezel.


----------



## boosman

Excellent choice. I have the same one.


----------



## stanislav

just got this, wanted HEQ and finally have one


----------



## Riker

Longines Conquest 'VHP' Perpetual Calendar......



















:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Hey, that's a wee beaut! Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

ptben said:


> His and Her conquest with ceramic bezel.


Lovely pair! Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## TheHobbit

Mine










My friends, which I tried to buy.


----------



## heb

Longines has made some ugly watches.

heb


----------



## Biggie_Robs

*Hydro Chrono*


----------



## music_healing

my only Longines... Longines Avigation Hack Watch A7


----------



## ptben

Took some new pictures. It's so much fun playing around with the poor man's macro setup(reverse 50mm).


----------



## gunnerx

Went out for a walk minutes ago. Came back with this. My first Longines.










Will have to setup my studio for some better pics of watches and will post more later.


----------



## gristler




----------



## gunnerx

Better pictures.


----------



## mr00jimbo




----------



## gunnerx

So, I went for another walk today and got my second Longines!!










Can't wait to take better pics tonight.


----------



## gunnerx

Here they are. Pics of my new Grande Vitesse. My fave watch right now.


----------



## KAS67

Here's my newest ! A HydroConquest Chrono 47.5. It Is a HUGE watch but it really sits nice on my wrist.

Kenny


----------



## stanislav

mine


----------



## TorzJohnson

This terrible pic is the best I could do at the moment.


----------



## DaBaeker

Not that its that 'rare' but I havn't seen one of these yet. 1967 18k ultra chron w cal L431 36,000bpm.


----------



## jokr82

here´s mine with ceramic bezel and ceramic steel


----------



## Gravina

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Roger Federer

Here is mine










Regards from Argentina :-!


----------



## Inscrutable

here's mine not good in shooting it :roll:


----------



## ptben

Hey Inscrutable, when did you get your conquest?
For some reason it looks different from mine.
My ceramic bezel isn't as beveled as yours, as in it doesn't slope down so much. And also on the crown, mine has a little black cover with the longines logo on it.


----------



## Inscrutable

Hi ptben, my conquest is not the black version, it's another normal version i think.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Wearing mine today!!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver




----------



## KAS67

I got this a couple of weeks ago and I love it ! All I can say is, man, what a watch ! BTW, I borrowed this pic from a fellow WIS.


----------



## four of diamonds

All of my Longines are vintage. Here a three examples. All are in my rotation.


----------



## TorzJohnson

Here's a better picture of mine:


----------



## autowatch

My new Spirit...;-)


----------



## chadness

My one and only Longines. 1939. Goldfilled in good condtion.


----------



## filmjuicer

*41mm Hydroconquest Auto*


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## gabaj

Hi everyone. I've been lurking around on this site for about a year now in an attempt to learn more about watches and make a well-informed purchase.

This morning I went to a local Longines dealer with the intent of buying a black Hydro but came back with this instead:



















Hope me and the watch get to enjoy a number of happy years together.

however ... i think i might be hooked


----------



## mato123

My wife's Dolce Vita. Sorry for low quality picture.


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum ,

I know nothing about the watch other than it was my Grandfathers.

Was well looked after !



















Could some one help identify what year and model it is ?
I would like to sell it and was wondering if it was worth anything?


----------



## TorzJohnson

I don't know what it would be worth, but have you thought long and hard about selling that watch? I don't think I could do it.


----------



## starchyy

My Master's Collection Maxi Chrono!


----------



## eccles

My Ultrachron. Not to everyone's taste, but I like it , and the cal.431 movement is very accurate.


----------



## Andrés

My first Longines. Got it today.


----------



## kak1154

I really like that one, Andres. Looks great with that suit, very classy. I had never noticed the Sports Legends line before.

A bit of a repeat, but here's mine:


----------



## starchyy

Wrong arm bro!


----------



## kiwidj

Andrés said:


> My first Longines. Got it today.


Congratulations, Andrés! That's a real beaut and looks great on you. Wear it in good health. :-!


----------



## kak1154

starchyy said:


> Wrong arm bro!


Ah yes, I am a lefty, haha. It's always felt natural to wear a watch on my right arm.


----------



## naihet

41mm replaced for 39mm!


----------



## jimyritz

LLD on Greg Stevens strap...:-!
Mike


----------



## jimyritz

LLD on Greg Stevens strap...:-!










Mike


----------



## deeppeek

mato123 said:


> My wife's Dolce Vita. Sorry for low quality picture.


Where did you get that leather strap on the Rolex from? It look very good


----------



## Andrés

kak1154 said:


> I really like that one, Andres. Looks great with that suit, very classy.


 Thank you. It has been on my wrist all week long.


> I had never noticed the Sports Legends line before.


 I love the classic styling of the line.


> A bit of a repeat, but here's mine:


 That watch is gorgeous, I wouldn´t mind repeating.


----------



## Andrés

kiwidj said:


> Congratulations, Andrés! That's a real beaut and looks great on you. Wear it in good health. :-!


 Thanks Kiwi. I´m really liking this one. IMO it has the perfect mix of modern features and classic styling.


----------



## alexisvas




----------



## andsan




----------



## Jamer

Here is my new addition


----------



## kak1154

andsan said:


>


Are the subdials really a different color, or is it just the lighting? Mine isn't like that.


----------



## wenaz

Mine is a Master Collection L2.673.4.78.3:


----------



## Heat

I only have these two.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Kananta1

I keep looking at.


----------



## Jirok

My first Longines, a Clous de Paris 40mm with power reserve L2.703.4. Perhaps not to the tastes of the purists on these forums. As a daily beater though, I'm absolutely thrilled with it. It has that presence of being something special yet not so ostentatious as with some other timepieces.

The diversity of Longines design will definitely have me collecting more.


----------



## Gunslinger_Seiko

gabaj said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking around on this site for about a year now in an attempt to learn more about watches and make a well-informed purchase.
> 
> This morning I went to a local Longines dealer with the intent of buying a black Hydro but came back with this instead:
> 
> Hope me and the watch get to enjoy a number of happy years together.
> 
> however ... i think i might be hooked


Both watces are very, very nice indeed. I've been looking at the same watches as well and I've been unable to decide witch one is the best one. You've made a good choice anyhow!


----------



## AryAka

My new acquisition this year....my first longines...


----------



## hordeton

That's absolutely gogeous; I used to have a vintage Flagship which was very similar to that; One of the worst decisions I made selling it


----------



## whifferdill

*1937 Czech Air Force Issue Pilot *


----------



## ezcheese

Longines Conquest

Great bracelet on this one.


----------



## ohmegah

*Longines Grand Vitesse GMT (ref. L36374600)*

Count me in :-!


----------



## WatchBuff0

Joining the Longines fraternity...

Master Collection Retrograde


----------



## tdirgins




----------



## gristler




----------



## JHustwit

longines master chrono 41mm


----------



## Mister Sleep

WatchBuff0 said:


> Joining the Longines fraternity...
> 
> Master Collection Retrograde


Oh my, I need me one of those and badly. In the meantime, I'm stuck with my Legend Diver (no date) on a Stone Creek strap:


----------



## m3ntalist




----------



## m3ntalist

Double post, please remove


----------



## Andy the Squirrel




----------



## corruptor




----------



## Cowbiker




----------



## Ray Kirby

1940's Hour Angle, looking slightly tired now.


----------



## Ray Kirby

Something for the weekend!


----------



## LouS




----------



## Andy B

My 2007 Heritage Conquest....................


----------



## andsan




----------



## cawatchfan

Add one more Master Collection Moonphase...


----------



## Biggie_Robs

I like that Legend Diver!


----------



## Bdel

My 60's model with a 490 movement inside. Possibly a re-dial, but I liked the look of it and it was not expensive.


----------



## Digitran

And.... another one!


----------



## Sunkan

Hi,

Here's a few pics of my new Admiral. I'm new to the world of watches and this is my first purchase. I considered the Legend Diver as well but decided that this one is more versatile as a first investment!

Love it so far (bought it yesterday)!

/Christian


----------



## ohmegah

Sunkan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a few pics of my new Admiral. I'm new to the world of watches and this is my first purchase. I considered the Legend Diver as well but decided that this one is more versatile as a first investment!
> 
> Love it so far (bought it yesterday)!
> 
> /Christian


VERY nice - congratulations!!! (More pics and details, please) :-!


----------



## Movado




----------



## nome93

Here is my first Longines from 1957 with a 12.68z calib. movement.

IMG_3970.jpg picture by knome93 - Photobucket

IMG_3965.jpg picture by knome93 - Photobucket


----------



## andsan




----------



## THI

My Hydro Conquest Automatic :-!


----------



## Birddogone

This was my Grandfather's watch he gave me before he passed away. Still keeps perfect time and will start up with just a slight movement of the watch. I have always loved this watch but won't wear it because it needs to be serviced. Took it to a local WM and he wouldn't work on it because he said there were no parts available. (I'm not sure those are words of a real watch maker) Any history information on this 14k Admiral would be very much appreciated.
Thanks,
Rod in Va.


----------



## Outlawyer

Love this thread. Y'all all have great looking watches. Fantastic heirloom there Birddog.
I'll soon be posting about my own heirloom Longines when it comes back from service.


----------



## gigi_cro

Sunkan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a few pics of my new Admiral. I'm new to the world of watches and this is my first purchase. I considered the Legend Diver as well but decided that this one is more versatile as a first investment!
> 
> Love it so far (bought it yesterday)!
> 
> /Christian


i've been waiting for a while for somebody to show up with one of these.. please some more pictures.. this one deserves a topic of it's own for sure..

congrats to u ! it's lovely!


----------



## b2s

My one and only...using my BB close up shot.  Quality turns out better than I expected ;-)


----------



## kahmed79

Hey Guy's,

I'm new to WUS...just thought i'd post some pics of my Legend Diver and Master Collection 40MM Chrono. 

Sorry about the crappy pics!

Kamran


----------



## Sunkan

Hi,

Here are some more pics of my Admiral as requested. Sorry for the delay, vacation is over... :-(

/Christian


----------



## Frodo

Really cool with mesh, b2s! Awsome!
Here's mine, with a distant relative, kind of...


----------



## Dixan

My first Longines. Really liking it so far. :-!


----------



## QCASANOVA

Legend diver date on beads of rice bracelet...loving it!!! 
(SORRY FOR THE BAD CELL PHONE PICS)


----------



## Ads54

b2s said:


> My one and only...using my BB close up shot. Quality turns out better than I expected ;-)


Absolutely love that on the mesh and it's exactly what i've been after for mine!!

Where's it from and how much did it set you back?!:-!


----------



## anhostma

My first longines. Know nothing about it other than the caliber: 12.68z. But i think its old.


----------



## Zuppa Romana




----------



## Dru

Just picked this up at an estate auction. I've been searching everywhere to find out what watch I've got. I checked the back and it's an eta mvmt. 280 002 five Jewel Quartz L9632. I'm pretty sure it's a Dolce Vita, but haven't a clue about the vintage or authenticity. The inside of the back reads LONGINES CVA3520A SPAIN. Seems to me to be a very tight and apparently rare watch. I'm normally into mechanical movements, but thought this would be a great addition to the collection... Any thoughts on it's provenance? Not really concerned about value... more interested in the who what where... Thanks...


----------



## Brian D.Kaas

Got this 'little' beauty (maxi size 47.5mm) yesterday ;-) Getting the rubber strap for it as well next week.


----------



## china

Dixan said:


> My first Longines. Really liking it so far. :-!


What is the Longines code for that watch, and what's the size? It looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Turnaround

This is my only watch. I've been advised not to wear it too often as it's from 1932, but I do enjoy taking it out and looking at it.

My camera and camera skills are not as good as most on this thread either.


----------



## Kibob

Hi everyone, this one is mine...



















Can someone please make an assessment, if anyone can tell me how much it is worth the watch. Thank you.


----------



## Classik

My two longines: A master 24 hours and Expeditions Polaires Francaises! Had a 41mm auto hydroconquest blue but since sold....


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Classik said:


> My two longines: A master 24 hours and Expeditions Polaires Francaises! *Had a 41mm auto hydroconquest blue but since sold..*..


Man, I wish I would've seen that add o|


----------



## Robert999




----------



## jokr82




----------



## mew88

Here's mine


----------



## Sindel72

I have a Legend Diver Date that normally use with a Nato strap or a Tropic one (I don't like the one that came with the watch).
Two different versions of a masterpiece





The pictures were previously posted in "Relojes Especiales" a spanish watch fan website


----------



## sweethomecali

Great thread! Here's my collection
1. Grand Classic 1998 - switched to black lizard strap from SS
2. Hydroconquest 2009


----------



## Edge of Midnight

Here's mine Olympic Chrono (2004 ?) L2 650 4 ETA 2894-2 . I have the original bracelet which is 2 links to short :-(. Still it looks good on leather. Love the glass back need to get a better pic sometime.


----------



## bluejeans

Classik said:


> My two longines: A master 24 hours and Expeditions Polaires Francaises! Had a 41mm auto hydroconquest blue but since sold....


i love the Expeditions!!!! just after picking up a NOS today  it will go nicely with my Spirit,Silver Arrow and LLD..i love Longines watches...


----------



## andsan




----------



## RogerP

Stunning vintage Conquest andsan. I have a near identical piece - one of my very favourite dress watches.

Roger


----------



## Miamiart

Here's mine. Masters collection.









Regards,

Art


----------



## Enoran

Longines Sport Conquest Ceramic


----------



## Fatz028

Here is my Master Collection.


----------



## cable2

Here's my quartz Hydroconquest chrono.


----------



## Kittysafe

This 1940's Longines belonged to my grandfather, it was his favorite watch, and I feel blessed to have it today.
I paid to have it serviced last year and it runs great.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Passed down to me from my grandfather.


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Just another Hydroconquest:


----------



## Victor1976

Hey guys. New here. Just got me this Longines Heritage Column Wheel watch which I'm very satisfied with. Also had a few Tag Heuer models in mind, but ended up chosing this one instead.


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Victor1976 said:


> Hey guys. New here. Just got me this Longines Heritage Column Wheel watch which I'm very satisfied with. Also had a few Tag Heuer models in mind, but ended up chosing this one instead.
> View attachment 778337


What model is that?


----------



## Victor1976

Beer O'Clock said:


> What model is that?


The Column Wheel Chronograph:
L2.750.4.56.0 - Heritage Collection - Heritage - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Victor1976 said:


> The Column Wheel Chronograph:
> L2.750.4.56.0 - Heritage Collection - Heritage - Watches - Longines Swiss Watchmakers since 1832


Thanks. Very nice piece.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## powerband

First Longines. Really like it.
Longines Heritage Conquest.


----------



## kaostical

I like how there is so much diversity in this thread, so many different and beautiful Longines.


----------



## daigongen

kaostical said:


> I like how there is so much diversity in this thread, so many different and beautiful Longines.


That's owed to the long history of the Longines and their rich reserves of past collections


----------



## IMautochrono

My L27734783


----------



## various121

Here's mine. I have a Legend Diver coming in soon, will post those once it arrives.


----------



## vanquish129

Just picked up today. My first Longines, and it's a Legend.


----------



## powerband

vanquish129 said:


> Just picked up today. My first Longines, and it's a Legend.


Very nice Legend. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## vanquish129

> Originally Posted by vanquish129
> Just picked up today. My first Longines, and it's a Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Legend. May I ask your wrist size?
Click to expand...

Thanks! I only have a 6.5"-6.75" wrist.

Sent from my Dell Streak


----------



## tanwl

This is my first - Longines 24 Hours


----------



## randygloss01

1969 Longines Ultra Chron Skin Diver


----------



## daigongen

tanwl said:


> This is my first - Longines 24 Hours


This looks just awesome

You won't usually get to see someone wearing 24 hours


----------



## various121

Newly acquired, Legend Diver


----------



## macleod1979

daigongen said:


> This looks just awesome
> 
> You won't usually get to see someone wearing 24 hours


Yes, that's very unique


----------



## andsan




----------



## devincisharky

I bought my first Longines recently, not really had chance to take any decent photos yet but this one is mostly in focus at least.










I was originally looking at the Conquest models but saw this one and forgot about all other watches!


----------



## sdbiba

*Longines HydroConquest Automatic*

My new watch Longines L3.642.4.96.6.


----------



## couch athlete

*Re: Hydro Chrono*


----------



## vhild

*Re: Hydro Chrono*

These two presently:


----------



## Bonibagongh

*Re: Hydro Chrono*

My first Longines , Ultra Chron - cal 6651

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and I'm looking for this one...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andsan




----------



## kaka23

My new purchase..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watches&Guitars

My Conquest Ceramic!!!!!!


----------



## clarencek

My heritage conquest. I haven't been able to take it off my wrist for almost a week. I've got a hirsch curved strap on it. Fits okay.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## airwalk

> [/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your consideration this silver 0,800 Longines grand-prix 1889 in perfect working order.The watch is pin set or nail set and works very well. The movement is signed Longines with the Swiss cross.I cannot find the serial number on the movement but there's some number near Swiss cross (see pic).Dial is simply perfect (see pic) no chip or hairlines anywhere and the gold hands are xfine, too.Case hallmarks are the half moon (German silver hallmarks) and the Groose (french silver hallmarks) along with the Longines logo and 0,800 silver. Dust cover as the hallmarks (see pic). for sale £350​Size is 4.8 cm/QUOTE]]
Click to expand...


----------



## Viceroy M

*Re: Hydro Chrono*



vhild said:


> View attachment 839261


That is absolutely stunning! Any more info on that strap? It looks amazing.


----------



## Mugszy27

*Here's a couple...*

Surprised I didn't see anyone post one of these yet:










And this model I saw one other:










Lots of beautiful Longines out there. Congrats to all!


----------



## zaytsuca

*Re: Here's a couple...*

Hello, 
The one I love the most is Conquest calendar in 18k gold:









Gold capped:









Wheems chronograph:









Evidenza:









And 3 old ones:









This one has e beautiful movement:


----------



## zaytsuca

*Re: Here's a couple...*

Olympic:


----------



## Sctb78

Grande Vitesse










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vhild

New shoes:


----------



## LC1982

My first proper watch - 4 days old!


----------



## samanator

vhild said:


> New shoes:
> 
> View attachment 880432


Speidel twist-o-flex? How vintage!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## vhild

samanator said:


> Speidel twist-o-flex? How vintage!


Just a cheap replacement bracelet from a department store. Now, something dressier for Sunday:


----------



## Dablitzer

My latest retro..she is beautiful..


----------



## Dablitzer

zaytsuca said:


> Hello,
> The one I love the most is Conquest calendar in 18k gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold capped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheems chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidenza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 old ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has e beautiful movement:











Quite similar to this ?


----------



## Temperarely

Hi,

Two Hydro's










Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## michaelak




----------



## Ultrahero




----------



## sdbiba

*Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

My new Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6,
movement L704 with 24 jewels and 28.800bph


----------



## FranClar

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*


----------



## sdbiba

*Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*

Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6


----------



## edgware14

*Re: Longines Conquest GMT L3.687.4.76.6*









This is my Longines, but I can't find anything about it on the internet, anyone help?


----------



## Ben Fahd

My wife just got me this beautiful Longines Heritage 1954 for my thirty third birthday
























> LIFE IS A JOURNEY, NOT A DESTINATION


----------



## zaytsuca

New arrival:


----------



## LC1982




----------



## JackTheBauer

my new hydroquest


----------



## JackTheBauer

another view from my HC!


----------



## dsn112

Got this today, was on the bracelet, had them move it to a brown alligator strap. Have the bracelet too, but love the brown.


----------



## Osirison

Hello,

I'd like to introduce myself to the Watchuseek forums, I registered a few weeks ago to find more info about Longines watches.
A week ago I bought my first automatic watch.
I'm also very interested in the movement of these watches, so tiny and complicated!

A few pictures (taken with iPhone) I will make some better pictures soon.


Longines Master by Osirison, on Flickr


Longines Master Movement by Osirison, on Flickr


----------



## calebdexter

My Longines Instituto Idrografico R. Marina on a vintage zulu bund.










And on swiss tropic strap for that vintage feel.










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasgunrunner

@calebdexter, that vintage Zulu strap is sweet! Oh, and the Longines chrono that is wearing it is pretty nice, as well. Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone to the interwebs and straight to your brain using Tapatalk


----------



## calebdexter

texasgunrunner said:


> @calebdexter, that vintage Zulu strap is sweet! Oh, and the Longines chrono that is wearing it is pretty nice, as well. Lol!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone to the interwebs and straight to your brain using Tapatalk


Thanks for appreciating sir! Cheers!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## tatt169

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to the forum ,
> 
> I know nothing about the watch other than it was my Grandfathers.
> 
> Was well looked after !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could some one help identify what year and model it is ?
> I would like to sell it and was wondering if it was worth anything?


I pray to God you didn't end up selling this.... wow, what a watch!!


----------



## thward89

My brand new Longines Master Moonphase 42mm. Love this watch. Can't wait to add to my collection.


----------



## furrygoat

Just got my brand new Conquest 24 hr and I'm pretty impressed. Seems to be running at +1 sec/day, fit and finish is pretty great, and I love the look. The only thing that might end up bugging me is all of the hairlines that will be visible on the polished bezel and links..... I guess I'll have to get over it.


----------



## Zeechild

My Master Collection Moonphase

View attachment 996516


----------



## RockfordBP

Grand Vitesse


----------



## vaskes

My vintage (1950's) solid gold Londines, working fine.


----------



## thward89

My Longines Master Moonphase on the way home from work.
View attachment 1014980

View attachment 1015181

View attachment 1014980


----------



## Elwood Blues




----------



## Morgan67

View attachment 1021185


----------



## greger

My only one. It's from 1945 and belonged to my grandfather, that's all I know about it.


----------



## tekong

my watch


----------



## Davey_Jones_Locker

Photo upload test...... Model 2850 I believe,any info on it would be appreciated very much


----------



## furiousgtz

My first Longines!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## tibertov




----------



## theinterceptor

_My Longines: Cir. 1955 Longines 14k gold case w. Hadley-Roma black alligator strap. Cal. 19A - 17 jewels - automatic
_


















​


----------



## tribe125




----------



## nohcho

furiousgtz said:


> My first Longines!
> 
> View attachment 1051388
> View attachment 1051389


How do you like this model? I wS looking at one at Macy's with 25% off came out to $2300.


----------



## little big feather




----------



## peter-g

2006 Conquest Heritage


----------



## gigel113

Here are mine


----------



## cholla

tibertov said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## korolev

*Re: Hydro Chrono*



vhild said:


> These two presently:
> 
> View attachment 839260
> View attachment 839261


beautiful. exactly the same two im eyeing now


----------



## vaskes

vaskes said:


> My vintage (1950's) solid gold Londines, working fine.


----------



## Kant

My first watch, blue dialed Hydroconquest. Loving it.


----------



## tatt169

Great choice Kant, can't go wrong with the Hydro especially the blue version!


----------



## carlt69

Kant said:


> My first watch, blue dialed Hydroconquest. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 1075966


This is my next must have watch 

Looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Monocrom

Kant said:


> My first watch, blue dialed Hydroconquest. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 1075966


Great pick for a first watch.


----------



## adisurya

here is mine, but i cannot wear it since now i am abroad :-(. a sporty grande vitesse on the black leather strap :-!


----------



## andsan




----------



## FranClar




----------



## ewok

I just purchased this 1964 Longines dress watch a week or so ago. The crystal needs replaced!


----------



## pexus

same watch, but 3 different pics..
whichever where you look at it, the LLD is drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## erreeffe

I agree 100% :-!









Ciao, b-)
R


----------



## BelgianR26

My first expensive watch. I love it!!!


----------



## BelgianR26

Delete


----------



## little big feather

That is a great watch...Congratulations.


----------



## proodscot

ptben said:


> Took some new pictures. It's so much fun playing around with the poor man's macro setup(reverse 50mm).


Can someone please tell me what this watch is?


----------



## proodscot

kak1154 said:


> I really like that one, Andres. Looks great with that suit, very classy. I had never noticed the Sports Legends line before.
> 
> A bit of a repeat, but here's mine:


Gorgeous. What model is that?


----------



## kak1154

proodscot said:


> Gorgeous. What model is that?


Master Collection Chronograph. Ref. L2.693.4.78.3


----------



## mrk

ezcheese said:


> Longines Conquest
> 
> Great bracelet on this one.


Will a bracelet like that fit the 39mm Hydroconquest? I've got the blue on order but I don't like fold over clasp like on the stock bracelet whereas I do like that kind of butterfly clasp on yours!


----------



## Scotsmen

Ok I'm in - here's my two


----------



## shtora

On rubber for the hot summer - less formal, but much more comfortable:


----------



## gthompson34

Got this beautiful 47.5mm Masters Collection a week ago. My first, of many, nice watches. Love the blue hands and it fits very well under my sleeve. Haven't stopped getting compliments on it. Wrist is 7.5". 
Customer Service from Thompson's Jewellers in Ottawa and Ian of Longines/Swatch Canada was amazing. I needed the watch by a particular date for a special occasion and, while in Basel, Ian and others at Longines/Swatch employees made sure the production of this discontinued model was sped up for me and delivered on time.


----------



## proodscot

gthompson34 said:


> Got this beautiful 47.5mm Masters Collection a week ago. My first, of many, nice watches. Love the blue hands and it fits very well under my sleeve. Haven't stopped getting compliments on it. Wrist is 7.5".
> Customer Service from Thompson's Jewellers in Ottawa and Ian of Longines/Swatch Canada was amazing. I needed the watch by a particular date for a special occasion and, while in Basel, Ian and others at Longines/Swatch employees made sure the production of this discontinued model was sped up for me and delivered on time.
> 
> View attachment 1092826


I have been longing for one if those for a while. Is it the auto?


----------



## gthompson34

proodscot said:


> I have been longing for one if those for a while. Is it the auto?


Yes. It is auto.


----------



## cenzor




----------



## Beer O'Clock

cenzor said:


>


What models are these?


----------



## hrasco185

The Legend


----------



## pepcr1

Here's my Legend


----------



## cenzor

Beer O'Clock said:


> What models are these?


Both are Charles Lindbergh Hour Angle. 
On the left is the fist chrono version of Lindbergh, produced in 1991-1992.
On the right - 982.2 in-house version, produced in 1987-88.


----------



## Scotsmen

Some updated pics


----------



## carlt69




----------



## Kant

Woah, lots of blue Hydros here! May I join?


----------



## sportshoes

Well after 2 months of waiting and dealing with multiple dealers, I finally got my Conquest L2.744.4.06.7. I managed to track it down in Pisa from orologiedintorni through Chrono24. I had a pretty good experience with them. Anyway, considering I bought this having never actually seen this model in person, I am thrilled. It's a bit daunting dropping that much cash based on a picture. I could not be happier with it. It's my one and only "good" watch and I think I chose well.


----------



## watchgeek83

BelgianR26 said:


> My first expensive watch. I love it!!!
> View attachment 1085885


Congratulations! That is a beauty! What size is it? 42mm or 44mm? I am looking for the exact model (44mm, roman numerals, power reserve) but I couldn't find it online on any stores. Do you mind telling where did you purchase it from? Also, any pointers on where I can find this one would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## proodscot

Just picked up this master collection


----------



## mrk




----------



## Sergio_UKR

Here are mine Longines. Not the most common model I guess ))


----------



## shtora

New summer bracelet for my Spirit:


----------



## tomahawk1705

OK so here is my Longines Presence L4.720.4 which I purchased in Tokyo in 2004. Well I was just wondering what type of movement might be in there my guess is the Swiss V8 6 jewels I have seen pic's on the internet of older models 80's - 90's with that type in it. however this is a 2004 model might still be the same movement. I should have asked my jeweler last time I had a battery change in summer of 2010 ( still going strong June 2013). Picture uploads don't seem to work in Windows 8 IE 10 browser will try to upload from Windows 7.


----------



## shtora

tomahawk1705 said:


> OK so here is my Longines Presence L4.720.4 which I purchased in Tokyo in 2004. Well I was just wondering what type of movement might be in there my guess is the Swiss V8 6 jewels I have seen pic's on the internet of older models 80's - 90's with that type in it. however this is a 2004 model might still be the same movement. I should have asked my jeweler last time I had a battery change in summer of 2010 ( still going strong June 2013). Picture uploads don't seem to work in Windows 8 IE 10 browser will try to upload from Windows 7.


Hello!
As far as I know, it is L263 = ETA 955.412


----------



## [email protected]

Strappy!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## Jeffza

Haven't taken this one off since I put the bespoke crocodile leather strap on it!


----------



## tatt169

You seem to have quite the vintage Longines collection Andsan, you have some fantastic watches! :-!


----------



## zaytsuca

Bought yesterday, beautiful vintage !!!


----------



## thewallin

Having a great vacation! A couple of days ago I bought a Tissot seastar 1000 and today I stumbled upon the legend diver, got it with date but without the depth text. Such a beauty.

















The most expensive watch I ever bought....


----------



## royalbob

My new Longines Conquest L3.677.4.76.6. My first automatic watch and i love the "simple" design and its elegance.


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Bought 3 days ago


----------



## crazyfist

18k flagship chrono with a vintage 14k:


----------



## CMTFR

Ok, these are all I have right now...

































































Cheers
C


----------



## Nutty28

You have a fantastic collection, and great shots! I always look forward to your daily contribution to WRUW. Thanks for sharing.



CMTFR said:


> Ok, these are all I have right now...
> 
> View attachment 1146319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146320
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146321
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146324
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146325
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146326
> 
> 
> Cheers
> C


----------



## Nutty28

Just gotten this last week.


----------



## CMTFR

Nutty28 said:


> You have a fantastic collection, and great shots! I always look forward to your daily contribution to WRUW. Thanks for sharing.


That's really very kind of you, sir. Thank you so much.



Nutty28 said:


> Just gotten this last week.


I have to see this one 'in person' more carefully. It has the Longines obvious 'DNA' all over the place, which is great :-! ...but not so good for my wallet... :-(


----------



## Nutty28

So many nice watches, so limited $, and only one wrist....sigh..:-/ but this really stands out compared to many of the watches on display.


----------



## CMTFR

Nutty28 said:


> So many nice watches, so limited $, and only one wrist....sigh..:-/ but this really stands out compared to many of the watches on display.


I agree.


----------



## guy0783

My '36 13ZN


----------



## TheJrAce

New on here. Just got this from my uncle, used to be his grand fathers, my great gpa. Need to get it working again, but can't wait. Longines Cosmo.


----------



## Monocrom

Contact Longines. They have a policy where if you have one of their watches, and it no longer works; they'll evaluate the situation and try to come up with a way to get it back to working condition. Regardless of how old it is. Chances are, it's definitely not going to be a cheap solution. But if you really want your watch back to working condition, Longines will work with you to make it happen.


----------



## cenzor

Mesh time..


----------



## c_malc




----------



## Beer O'Clock

Nutty28 said:


> Just gotten this last week.
> 
> View attachment 1146372


I need this in my life. What model is this?


----------



## TTL

Just got this on Wednesday.










My first Longines and I love it!


----------



## TheJrAce

Monocrom said:


> Contact Longines. They have a policy where if you have one of their watches, and it no longer works; they'll evaluate the situation and try to come up with a way to get it back to working condition. Regardless of how old it is. Chances are, it's definitely not going to be a cheap solution. But if you really want your watch back to working condition, Longines will work with you to make it happen.


Thanks man! I'll contact them and keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## mrk

Changed the Hirsch Osiris to the Hirsch Carbon which is water resist to 100m today. Liking it much more now


----------



## Nutty28

Beer O'Clock said:


> I need this in my life. What model is this?


This is their 180th Anniversary edition, under the Heritage collection. I believe this is their part number: L2.776.4.21.3

Do note that they have 3 different models - a YG, and 2 SS. And with the SS, there are two versions. Differences are essentially the lugs and the arabic numerals.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fromsfca

My Master 4X retrograde....love it.


----------



## berger

My 1st Longines, Master Collection


----------



## savedbythebell

My New Conquest Heritage, 35mm's of Beauty.


----------



## eichaan

Do any of you Longines experts have an idea about the model, specs, or vintage of this watch? All I know is it was my grandfather's. He bought in in the 1950's (maybe the late '50s). It is a manual wind watch, the second hand sweeps smoothly (almost as smoothly as my 1960's Accutron, much more smoothly than my 1964 Rolex).


----------



## CMTFR

eichaan said:


> Do any of you Longines experts have an idea about the model, specs, or vintage of this watch? All I know is it was my grandfather's. He bought in in the 1950's (maybe the late '50s). It is a manual wind watch, the second hand sweeps smoothly (almost as smoothly as my 1960's Accutron, much more smoothly than my 1964 Rolex).


I'm no expert, but I'll try to help a bit.
If the case is 14k gold, this watch would be the model Pasteur (Sweep). You can find it in the 1952 Spring-Summer Longines catalog. The original price at the time was circa $175.00.
The watch seems in pretty good shape. Congrats! You have a beautiful Longines!


----------



## eichaan

My gosh! That is the watch! You ARE an expert. Thanks so much for the info!



CMTFR said:


> I'm no expert, but I'll try to help a bit.
> If the case is 14k gold, this watch would be the model Pasteur (Sweep). You can find it in the 1952 Spring-Summer Longines catalog. The original price at the time was circa $175.00.
> The watch seems in pretty good shape. Congrats! You have a beautiful Longines!


----------



## Flint7

Hello,

I got this from my dad a few weeks ago and I could not figure out what model, year etc.. it is. All I know is its a manual winding watch.

If anyone is able to help, I would appreciate some feedback, please.

Thank you.

Here it is..


----------



## Tony Abbate

I was looking for a watch made the year of my birth (1957 by serial number) when I found this. Its been restored but I fell in love with it and got it at a great price. The 30L movement is inside.


----------



## NickJacobLee

Does anyone have a wrist shot of the new Conquest Classic or Hydroconquest 2013 edition? Or are they not available in the market yet?


----------



## Tsteve

My grandfather's gold watch that I was given, that I am trying to identify in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/lon...ist-watch-id-assistance-requested-905484.html


----------

